# How Tall is your 3.5 Year Old?



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Mine seems huge! But of course, I'm tiny (5 feet on a good day). She's 40.5 inches (3 feet 4.5in). She's grown 1 1/2 inches in 3 weeks. I can't keep up with her wardrobe, which mostly consists of hand-me-downs from cousins. She hasn't been eating more lately, less in fact. In the experience of those with more experience than I have, will this slow soon?


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Last month when we measured him he was 42inches ( we had to get his passport) My DH is 5ft6 adn I am 5ft8. He has always been a good sized boy. My oldest is 15 1/2 and is already 6ft tall.


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

3 foot even but I am only 4'10" and dh is just 5'10"


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

My 3.4 year old is 44 inches tall. His dad is 6 foot 7 tho.







:


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

My 3.5 year old is right under 40 in.....BUT my *2.5* year old is like 39 inches! Talk about being a tall girl! DH is 6 ft 5 but I am pretty short/average....They wear the same size now....its hard to keep up with clothes as well. I hope it slows down or I am going to have 8ft daughters!


----------



## miasmommy (Feb 4, 2005)

Another tall girl here... my daughter is almost 40 " & she is 3 yrs. 3 mos.


----------



## mamainmotion (Jul 17, 2005)

Mine is 3.5 next week and is 38 inches and I thought that was tall








Everyone says he is huge.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

40 inches and 39 months and weighs 35 lbs.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

There is a site you can go to predict their adult height based on current age and height for my DD it predicts 5 foot 7.5 in(about her half-sister's height) if that helps since she is a similar height to yours.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

My dd has just turned 3 and is 40 inches, so that doesn't seem huge to me.

My experience has been that my kids eat more before they grow and that when you notice that they are bigger, they've usually just finished the growth spurt and are eating less.

My mom and grandmother claimed too that kids tend to grow more near their birthdays and half birthdays. No idea if that's true, but it does seem to be what my kids are doing!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

About 3 months ago he was 38 inches. I should measure him again.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

My DD isn't quite 3.5 yet (3 years, 1.5 months), but she is 37" and 34 lb.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

My son is 41 inches, 5 months shy of 4, and weighs about 38 lbs. I am average height (5'4"), the donor was tall.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Destinye* 
There is a site you can go to predict their adult height based on current age and height for my DD it predicts 5 foot 7.5 in(about her half-sister's height) if that helps since she is a similar height to yours.

I don't trust those sites for our family. The one I went to said that my 9 year old and my 3 1/2 year old would be the same height- and the 3 1/2 year old is inches taller than the 9 year old was at the same age, and DH is taller than XH (9 year old's dad.) We must grow funny or something.









To the OP, I must measure the mark on the wall tomorrow morning. The lights are all turned off.


----------



## Bonawich (Jul 1, 2004)

I've got a tall one too - he just measured 43 1/4 inches and is 3.4 years old! He is also around 44 pounds and in size 13 shoes. I am ready for a slow down (just because of the $$ - clothes, shoes and food) but it seems doubtful.







FYI, I'm 5'9 and DH is 6'4, so we are basically doomed. Here's a link to the growth charts: http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/major/...cal_charts.htm which gives you a good idea of the range. Of course, we're way off the deep end, but it helps to predict growth.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I think she'll slow down. I think it's really hard to predict adult height based on those charts. I have one friend who was always super tall. She was the tallest in her class until 6th grade, then she just stopped. She's shorter than I am, so I'm guessing 5'6" which is pretty average for a woman.

My almost 9 year old was pretty tall at 3, 39 inches. But she just seems to be average height now.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

He's 3 feet, 4 inches tall. He was exactly 3 1/2 years old last month.


----------



## LeftField (Aug 2, 2002)

The height predictors used to say that my oldest would be 5ft 9. My dh is 6 ft tall and I'm 5 ft 6, so having a 5 ft 9 son is unlikely. Then, when he got closer to 4, he took a big of a growth spurt. Now, that he's 6, the height predictors are saying "6 feet" based on his current height. For us, anyway, the toddler years were not consistent for growth. Both my boys went through periods in which they were short for their ages, followed by periods in which they were tall for their ages.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

my ds wouldn't let me measure him, my 5 old dd would and she's only just over 39 in


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i just got out the measuring tape and it looks like my just turned 3.5 yr old is about 38.5 or 39 inches. we didn't do a scientific measure or anything







. i think shes's about average. i know bigger 3.5 yr olds and smaller ones, too.


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeftField* 
The height predictors used to say that my oldest would be 5ft 9. My dh is 6 ft tall and I'm 5 ft 6, so having a 5 ft 9 son is unlikely. Then, when he got closer to 4, he took a big of a growth spurt. Now, that he's 6, the height predictors are saying "6 feet" based on his current height. For us, anyway, the toddler years were not consistent for growth. Both my boys went through periods in which they were short for their ages, followed by periods in which they were tall for their ages.

We had similar results for my DS (I'm 5'7, and his dad's 5'10 or so), and now, at 12, he is close in height to where my brother was at the same age (my dad has a height measuring wall in the garage where he's marked all of our heights at various ages). My brother's 6'2. Who knows if it means anything, but it's just funny! My brother was always the little one in class all through elementary school, and as noted, he's 6'2!


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My daughter is about 40 inches by my rough measuring tape measuring that I did last week. She always gets comments about how big she is...even though she won't be 4 until October, most people look at her and assume she's in Kindergarten. She's always been on the tall side, usually wearing clothes a size bigger (or more) than her age. Right now I buy mostly size 5 clothing for her.

I'm 5'7", but I'm the shortest one in my family of 6 kids. My sisters who have finished growing are 5'8" and 5'9". My mom is 5'8" and my dad is 6' (and he is the shortest in *his* family of 6 siblings, most of whom have at least a couple more inches on them). My DH is 5'10", and about average in his family, some siblings shorter, some taller. So myself and DH aren't particularly tall, but we've got genes available for taller kids, I guess!


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

My daughter (3.5 yrs, november '03 bday) is 38.5" and weighs 30 lbs. My husband and I are both 5'7" though - I'm taller than average for a female and he's shorter than average for a male hehe.


----------



## Terabith (Mar 10, 2006)

My dd is 3.5 exactly and is 38 or 39 inches and 34 lbs, i think. The doc said she was 75th percentile for height and 50th for weight.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

46 inches tall
45 pounds
He's always been head and shoulders above most kids his age, though. And has a 6'8" daddy. He grew 3.5 inches in the last nine months.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My DD is 5 and the other day at the pedi she was 3'7" tall. She's a shorty compared to some in this thread.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

k is just a couple weeks short of 3.5. she's about 39-40 inches tall (at 3, the doctor's office kept measuring her at 40" and i thought they were crazy. as far as i can tell, they were reading ABOVE the slat, not below it). i'm a shorty (just under 5'3") and my husband is the runt of his family (at 5'11" even!), so we're expecting both kids to be about average.
poor k, though. her little pants all fit like high-waters! she's a skinny minny (just about 31lb), so the waists are WAY too big, even when i pull the adjustable ones tight. i guess i need to start investing in belts!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

DS won't be 3 until later in June -- but he is 41 inches and 30 pounds.

The thing is he was 36 inches at Christmas... so that means an inch a month for the past 6 months! Yikes! No wonder his bloody clothes never fit!

I am 5'2"... but lots of 6'5" and over on the male bloodline in my family.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

boatbaby-your DS is gorgeous!


----------



## mummyto3girls (May 13, 2007)

DD2 is turning 4 in August, she's 42 inches tall, I'm 5'7 and DH is 5'10 1/2.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugMacGee* 
boatbaby-your DS is gorgeous!

Golly - Thanks!







:


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My dd will be 3.5 in August, and she's 43 inches. She has always been above the 100th percentile for length. I'm kind of sad about it because she's wearing a 5T right now, and she'll soon grow out of the little toddler clothes. I'm so not ready for that!

It's funny, because I was always a shortie when I was growing up. I think I wore a 6x for like 4 years







. I'm average height now, but I didn't "catch up" until I was in high school.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

My almost 4 year old was 42 inches at her 3 year check up (which happened to fall at around 3 years 4 months old. She was in the 95 % then. I'm not sure how tall she is now, but I know she's grown.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DS is 3 years 4 months and is somewhere between 39 and 40 inches (he didn't want to be measured, but I got a quick guess!)

DH and I are both 5'7".


----------



## CrunchyCate (Jul 9, 2005)

Just measured DD. She is 39 1/4". I am 5'7 and DH is 6'0. (She was 3 1/2 on 5/25.)


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son was 39" at 3.5, and is 42-43" now, at 4 1/3. I think he's about average, but the dr. said he was in the 75th % for height at 4 yrs.
I'm 5'6" and his dad is 5'11".


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

My DD was just over 40 inches a few months ago, I haven't measured her recently. I'm only five feet so she's already pretty big next to me, but DH is 6'4".


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My 3y4m daughter is 38 inches, or was about a month ago. She seems average compared to her peers.


----------

